# repair question....old glue



## wetwildandscenic (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I am working on a rehab project on an older pvc boat. The boat had a bad run in with interstate 90 (flew off the trailer...thankfully I was not involved...long story). It suffered some road rash and may have been hastily patched. 

I (seven years) later acquired the boat and quickly realized the patch was leaking from about 8 places. I got the patch off with a hair dryer, some MEK, an exacto knife, and a steady hand, but there is a lot of glue on the boat still. MEK does not seem to be breaking it down like I would have thought, plus it's nasty stuff and bad for the boat so I am looking for alternatives.

Any thoughts? Should I just keep on with the MEK (using a box fan in the shop and respirator, of course)? I'll try to post a pic of this nastiness. 

Oh yeah, and please don't tell me that it's "not worth it" or FUBAR'd or something. It's a garbage boat... it get that, it also happens to be a fun little project.

Thanks!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I would say avoid to much MEK, as I don't think it is very good for the fabric. Mechanical removal may be better. I have used dremel bits with caution, to remove Hypalon glue, careful bit selection can help to lower the risks of giving it a scrim shot, think more along the lines of a buffing bit. How big is the area? I wonder about removing a small piece and doing a good inside and outside patch? Maybe one of the pros like Zach will pipe in...


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

One place i have learned a lot about raft repair, is the NRS web site, you could probably even give em a call for additional repair advice. They are always super helpful when I talk to them.


----------



## wetwildandscenic (Jul 30, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I actually did call NRS yesterday, they said to go mechanical, also. I had been using a metal spoon/putty knife and scraping after some MEK. That worked ok. It's a big area, maybe 5 x 3 inches. I tried to upload a picture, but I think that is awaiting moderator approval or something. 

I bought some different grits of sandpaper today, not really sure that will do anything. I also looked at dremels today at the hardware store, and I may pick one up next time I am there....

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey one note on dremels. If you can find a Roto Zip, the Dremel bit will fit them, and it will be a higher quality tool, though a little bigger and heavier, more power.
I do handy man work for a living, and love the thing! Great for cutting out electrical outlets in drywall, holes for plumbing in tile, plus you even can get small metal cutoff blades for them. Super handy and versatile product.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

You are correct that the MEK is both bad for you and the boat. Best bet is mechanical removal for the old glue and saving the chemicals for prepping the surface for new glue. 

Sand paper works for small areas. For larger glue removal I have had good luck with a paint and rust removal wheel that fits in a drill. Like this...

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Avanti-Pro...unt-Quick-Strip-Disc-PNW040100D01G/202830913#

You still need to be very careful and and take your time so you don't gouge the material. But man is it a time saver.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

This a great boat repair tool and can be used in a drill or even better an angle die grinder. 

See our Scotchgard™ Paint Protection Film products: Scotch-Brite™ Grinding Disc Kit, 03050, 2 inch


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

OregonRafter said:


> You are correct that the MEK is both bad for you and the boat. Best bet is mechanical removal for the old glue and saving the chemicals for prepping the surface for new glue.
> 
> Sand paper works for small areas. For larger glue removal I have had good luck with a paint and rust removal wheel that fits in a drill. Like this...
> 
> ...


I like it. Affordable, and no new power tool required!


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

I've had geat succes with this abrasive wheel (sorry not letting me embed it in the text): https://rivergear.com/product-category/raft-repair/raft-repair-tools/

I've been able to pick these up at Ace Harware. Note: they come in a few grits by specific color, but I've found the orange to be the best overall for raft repair. The other colors are not aggresive enough or too agreesive.


----------



## wetwildandscenic (Jul 30, 2016)

*You all are great!*

Thanks for weighing in everyone! I am going to pick up on of those drill-mounted discs today and give it a go. I am hoping to get this boat out on the Lower Owyhee next month, so after an entire winter with this boat in my shop....I am finally feeling motivated.


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*raftfix*

Another great option is Raftfix. Zac Baird is the guy. He advertises on here often and did a great job on my repair. 720-240-3628


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

any thoughts about carefully heating up the glue to reactivate it ?


----------

